# Mewtwo vs. Aruseus



## Toffeeman (Nov 28, 2006)

Not sure if this has already been done, but here it goes..

The strongest of the first generation Pokémon, , versus the strongest of the forth, .

How goes this?


----------



## Id (Nov 28, 2006)

Isnt Aruseus a cosmic like entity Pokemon?


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 28, 2006)

Apparently so, but then you could also argue that Mewtwo is..


----------



## Sieg (Nov 28, 2006)

Arseus. He created time, space and pokemon.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 28, 2006)

^ Nothing more can be added.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 28, 2006)

wow, those new pokemon are the pwnage :S


----------



## Toffeeman (Nov 29, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> wow, those new pokemon are the pwnage :S



Which i think is a tad silly really. Pretty soon they will have to come up with new "legendarys" that are practically omnipotent or something.. :S


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Nov 29, 2006)

Aruseus = God. End of thread.


----------



## Sieg (Nov 29, 2006)

Mewtwo's always been the odd one out since he was created by humans and doesn't have control over anything, like Kyogre or Groudon and the the two new ones now, so he's always been top tier, but Arseus is probably the closest thing we'll get to an omnipotent pokemon... if he's not a true one already.


----------



## satanchrist (Nov 29, 2006)

Aruseus wins.  Mewtwo was created by science as a clone of mew.  Aruseus is a godlike pokemon who created nearly everything.  He wins all the way.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Nov 29, 2006)

Arseus = PokeGod

Mewtwo = A mere ant under Arseus


----------



## Id (Nov 30, 2006)

Its wired kind of, Mew was often thought to be the vary first Pokemon (in a sense). And has the ability to use and learn just about any move. That makes mew a vary flexible yet powerful pokemon in its own right. Mewtwo is basically the same only with slightly better stats. Mewtwo in his own right is powerful as well (Tier 2 I presume).

But thier are a few that can compete with Mewtwo.
lugia, Ho-Oh, Mew, Rayquaza, Deoxys.

I would actually like to know how (or see) Mewtwo vs Deoxys.


----------



## Sieg (Nov 30, 2006)

> Its wired kind of, Mew was often thought to be the vary first Pokemon



I guess you could see him as the Adam&Eve of pokemon, so to speak.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 30, 2006)

Sieg said:


> I guess you could see him as the Adam&Eve of pokemon, so to speak.



And who would win, an Adam and Eve clone, or God?

Mewtwo will be kicked out of the garden ...


----------



## Alucard45Maximum (Nov 30, 2006)

then again if Aruseus is a pokemon, therefore he also was a "child" of mew. The whole poke god thing screws up some of the already canon info about pokemon.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 30, 2006)

Can said pokegod be caught by a pokeball?

Beocuse that would be wierd.


----------



## Orion (Nov 30, 2006)

^^master ball o gods lmao.


----------



## Art of Run (Nov 30, 2006)

Masterball can Catch ANY! pokemon. Even galacticus.


----------



## ∅ (Nov 30, 2006)

Alucard45Maximum said:


> then again if Aruseus is a pokemon, therefore he also was a "child" of mew. The whole poke god thing screws up some of the already canon info about pokemon.



No ... In the manga it said, all pok?mon's on *earth* are child's of Mew.
There are pok?mon's that don't live on earth, for example: Deoxys.

God Aruseus creates space and time, Aruseus creates life (like Mew, or the father/mother of Mew) who later spreads and evolves.


----------



## Sieg (Nov 30, 2006)

> Can said pokegod be caught by a pokeball?
> 
> Beocuse that would be wierd.


In a game where the point is to _catch them all_, yes.
Actually, you actually have to travel to a different dimension to do it though.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 30, 2006)

Isn't Aruseus obtained through an event?

ie. It can't be caught.


----------



## Sieg (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes. You need an item called heaven's pipe.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 30, 2006)

And what happens once you get this item?

ie. Does it lead to a battle where you can catch Aruseus?


----------



## Sieg (Nov 30, 2006)

Stairs show up that lead up to the beginning dimension.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 30, 2006)

...And then?


----------



## Sieg (Nov 30, 2006)

Take a guess.


----------



## Kisame. (Nov 30, 2006)

aruseus is the strongest and last pokemon. doesnt even pay to create any more legendary ones. Cant get any stronger.

Its perfect in every stat.


----------



## Sasori (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, it has the highest stat total of any other pok?mon, putting it in a tier of its own.

Mewtwo is in the tier below.



Sieg said:


> Take a guess.


69?


----------



## Sieg (Nov 30, 2006)

Sasori said:


> 69?



lol... yes

His four legs in the air with the DS graphics...


----------



## Sasori (Nov 30, 2006)

scans plz fapfapfapfapfapfap


----------

